# Sale on Odor Free Bullysticks



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

There is a 5% off sale on all products including odor-free Moo bullysticks and free range treats at www.bullysticksonline.com. Enter code "HSS" at checkout. They only sell large quantities. The Moo 6" twisted odor-free Bully braids average about $2.45 each. Note that not all Moo brand sticks are odor free - you have to be sure they are labeled that way. Enjoy!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Anne - what a great deal. One thing I'll miss about the bay area is Pet Food Depot - I can get the curly small bully sticks or "pizzles" for $.99 each. They aren't packaged pretty but at that price, I'll tie my own ribbon on.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Oh Anne - what a great deal. One thing I'll miss about the bay area is Pet Food Depot - I can get the curly small bully sticks or "pizzles" for $.99 each. They aren't packaged pretty but at that price, I'll tie my own ribbon on.


Whaaaa? I didn't know that! I'll be heading over there soon. Are they in the open bins?

I found the curly small "flossie-like" chews at Pet Club yesterday for $1.47 each and I thought that was good. They are made in Argentina.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey Anne,

Did you ship me the sticks? I just got a call from my security that a package arrived for me. I wasn't really expecting anything else....


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Jane, yes, they are by the front door in an open bin. And they don't stink too bad. Even their Cadet brand are $1.87. I didn't see the Pet Club ones for $1.47 - that's an awesome price.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Anne, I just received a case from them and then, after buying the case, I got an email telling me of the sale!! It figures, LOL. :frusty:
Carole


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I didn't see them at Pet Club either


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Me&2Girls said:


> Oh Anne - what a great deal. One thing I'll miss about the bay area is Pet Food Depot - I can get the curly small bully sticks or "pizzles" for $.99 each. They aren't packaged pretty but at that price, I'll tie my own ribbon on.


Lisa, is it the same as the pizzles on the site Anne listed? http://www.bullysticksonline.com/servlet/the-184/(120)-Small-Lamb-Pizzle/Detail (Obviously, these are packaged.) I'm curious - how big are they? They look so small in the pictures, but if you've seen pizzles, I'd love to know how big the ones you found are. They look so small I'm afraid of an eager dog trying to inhale it and getting it caught in his/her throat.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Kimberly - they are 6" - 7" long (but I don't think they are lamb) and MeMe gums them to death so I've never worried about her inhaling them. Buddy won't touch the things. What's nice is that they weren't super thick that my old Pom could enjoy gumming them too. Then mean MeMe would steal his when she finished hers. Since you can hand pick which ones you want you can get thicker or thinner ones.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info, Lisa!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Ok my package wasn't what I thought. Very odd. I just recieved a bag of Caesar's kibble in the mail. I have absolutely no idea why I received this. I feed raw. It appears to have come from Mars Canada...I don't know anyone who would send this to me.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Daniel, that's just too funny. Of all people, you're the last one who needs a bag of kibble. Maybe you got it through some other pet web site as a freebie. I've sometimes used a bit different spelling of my name on offers just to find out who they're selling my name to. It can get quite amusing.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> Lisa, is it the same as the pizzles on the site Anne listed? http://www.bullysticksonline.com/servlet/the-184/(120)-Small-Lamb-Pizzle/Detail (Obviously, these are packaged.) I'm curious - how big are they? They look so small in the pictures, but if you've seen pizzles, I'd love to know how big the ones you found are. They look so small I'm afraid of an eager dog trying to inhale it and getting it caught in his/her throat.


I ordered them in the past Kimberly and they are smaller then they claimed. In fact, I had one of mine choke on one so I now have many in my pantry not being used.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thank you, Kathy! They looked way too small for my liking, so with your info I'm content to completely avoid them. Thanks!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Oh Daniel, that's just too funny. Of all people, you're the last one who needs a bag of kibble. Maybe you got it through some other pet web site as a freebie. I've sometimes used a bit different spelling of my name on offers just to find out who they're selling my name to. It can get quite amusing.


I really haven't signed up on too many boards. I really have no idea why I was sent the kibble. Today I put some of them in the tricky ball for the boys when I left. They were madly trying to get them out. I'm not sure if I should use it like that or give it to someone else who feeds kibble. My guys have been grain free for quite some time. Not sure if I want them eating any now their so healthy.


----------

